# Where can you get the small connectors that go to negative speaker terminals?



## thapranksta (May 11, 2007)

^I know it's a simple question and I feel like an idiot for not knowing this but could someone please point me in the right direction. Thanks.


----------



## green99_svt (Dec 4, 2007)

have you tried radio shack?


----------



## thapranksta (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, I did. I only saw the regular spade connectors there.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Walmart carries a package that comes with like 4 of each size in the car audio section. You might try an auto parts store too, they usually carry a lot of electrical connectors.


----------



## thapranksta (May 11, 2007)

I've tried Walmart before with no luck. It has practically every major connector in it except for that one. I'll upload a pic soon in case there is any kind of confusion.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage.cfm?webpage_id=3&CAT_ID=39&ObjectGroup_ID=400


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

You mean like this, right?


----------



## thapranksta (May 11, 2007)

I'm referring to the small connector on the right in this picture. They come already in the box on the wiring harnesses provided with some component and coaxial speakers. Never seen one of them in a store though.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

thapranksta said:


> I've tried Walmart before with no luck. It has practically every major connector in it except for that one. I'll upload a pic soon in case there is any kind of confusion.


Here, I found it on Walmart's site. It should come with 4 of the .110" slide terminals. The top ones in the picture.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4213097


----------



## green99_svt (Dec 4, 2007)

they have them at ace hardware now that i think about it. they are not specific for audio but they get the job done


----------



## thapranksta (May 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'll check Walmart more carefully and check Ace if that doesn't work. I prefer the insulated kind for the extra safety. Ordering online is my last option.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

thapranksta said:


> Thanks guys. I'll check Walmart more carefully and check Ace if that doesn't work. I prefer the insulated kind for the extra safety. Ordering online is my last option.


I've never seen ones for sale that come with the clear vinyl boots like on the ones in your pic. I just use the regular kind and tape them up usually.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

here's a simple solution...cut those female connectors off and either twist n tape or solder. no need to run around looking for something you don't even need in the first place


----------



## ogg (Oct 13, 2007)

I found them at pepboys
Next time I think I'll solder on some short leads with bigger connectors, though.


----------



## jking29 (Jan 6, 2008)

I bought a pack of them that have the full insulator at Advance Auto.


----------



## thapranksta (May 11, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> here's a simple solution...cut those female connectors off and either twist n tape or solder. no need to run around looking for something you don't even need in the first place


Soldering is a great idea until you have to remove your speakers or want to run longer wire. Then you have to desolder or do the unorthodox thing and snip the wire. Plus it makes it harder to run the wires from the cabin into the door. You'd have to do it backwards which appears much harder. I find it easier to just buy the connectors if they are in a retail store. Snap them and pull them off if need be without any hassle. I actually have all the stores mentioned except Pep Boys within a 1-1/2 mile radius so its easy to check.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

ca90ss said:


> http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage.cfm?webpage_id=3&CAT_ID=39&ObjectGroup_ID=400


+1

I get all my little electrical stuff from PartsExpress.

One of my favorite products is their heatshrink that is lined with adhesive. It makes a real nice seal and shrinks 3:1. Many heatshrinks only shrink 2:1


----------



## thapranksta (May 11, 2007)

I ended up finding some at Advance. They used some type of gold-plated marketing scheme or something. I just picked them up because they were the right size. They were only $4.99 + tax. Thanks again.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

for future, home depot has like, 100 for $3.99 in a box.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

When I use those, which isn't very often, I usually just use the bigger ones, and crimp one side of the tab down. They hold just fine.


----------



## thapranksta (May 11, 2007)

I hadn't checked Home Depot. I knew the ones I had were a little inflated because of the gold plated marketing scheme. Oh well.....next time I guess.


----------



## thapranksta (May 11, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> When I use those, which isn't very often, I usually just use the bigger ones, and crimp one side of the tab down. They hold just fine.


That actually would work quite well since it is exactly half the size of the bigger ones. Never thought of that. Maybe I should take them back and get my money.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> either twist n tape


1) You need them for the small solder tabs on some speakers and 
2) I can't believe you suggested the above method


----------

